# Outside Tempeture Sensor Disabling AC?



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

wlynn said:


> I was traveling the US, and while traveling my outside temperature sensor stopped working. (No Temperature reading on the display) Anyways I thought no biggie, I'll just get it fixed when i get home. On my way home from west Texas, I got caught up in some heavy rains, and too my surprise my sensor started working (kind of). The reading on my display was -40 degrees F. The reading on the display would come and go during the rain storm, but it was always -40 degrees. The car was flipping out with that caution on the DIC about roads may be icy. Outside it was actually about 100 degrees warmer. While this was occurring I noticed my AC quit working completely. It wasn't blowing hot air- just the same temperature of air had I just had air blowing versus having the AC on.
> 
> It quit raining as I got home. The next morning I start my car to bring it to the dealership. My outside temp was not working (no display) and my AC WAS WORKING. I get an appointment for monday. On my way home it starts raining hard again. My temp sensor comes back at -40 degrees, and again my AC quits working.
> 
> ...


Yup , i had the same thing happen to me on my 2013 after going into a car wash .. Car thinks is -40 so AC will not work. It is the Sensor that needs replaced. Once they replace it you will be good to go. Although after replacement you have to drive it so it will start working again. The dealer did not know that and sent me on my way because i needed the car and told me to come back so they could look at it further. 
Once i drove about 3 to 5 miles it started calibrating and started working.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

wlynn said:


> Is the AC tied to the outside temperature sensor?


Yes. The AC won't run if it's too cold outside. It could damage the system.

So if you get a -40 reading, the AC will quit.


----------



## Sunshine26 (Oct 18, 2019)

peligro911 said:


> Yup , i had the same thing happen to me on my 2013 after going into a car wash .. Car thinks is -40 so AC will not work. It is the Sensor that needs replaced. Once they replace it you will be good to go. Although after replacement you have to drive it so it will start working again. The dealer did not know that and sent me on my way because i needed the car and told me to come back so they could look at it further.
> Once i drove about 3 to 5 miles it started calibrating and started working.





peligro911 said:


> Yup , i had the same thing happen to me on my 2013 after going into a car wash .. Car thinks is -40 so AC will not work. It is the Sensor that needs replaced. Once they replace it you will be good to go. Although after replacement you have to drive it so it will start working again. The dealer did not know that and sent me on my way because i needed the car and told me to come back so they could look at it further.
> Once i drove about 3 to 5 miles it started calibrating and started working.


Do you know the name of the part that needs to replace? I'm having the same issue


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Sunshine26 said:


> Do you know the name of the part that needs to replace? I'm having the same issue


I'd do an inspection first. I may just be unplugged. That's how the dirt/moisture is getting in to give a false reading. 

Depending on where you look, it's something like Temp Sensor; Ambient Air Temperature (outside); etc.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I agree with ChevyGuy. I would use some compressed air on the connection and then a dab of dielectric grease and reconnect it. 


And for the next person who has the AC blowing ambient air, make sure the green light is on, you may have turned off the AC on accident.


----------

